# Ideas for dressing a boy malt?



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

well, after a lot of searching i have lucked out on a female malt, one breeder called me back and said she had a female pup, she then went on to say it was a shitzu which is not what i was on her waiting list for, not long before i called her i heard of a breeder who has pups, she had four boys left and i have decided that i'm going to get a boy instead







, i'm really excited, they have a little while to go but are on solids at the moment and the breeder is very nice but she is an elderly lady and this will be her last litter.

now to the reason i posted this in the first place, the main reason i even wanted a girl at all was so i could dress her up, now i'm getting a boy i have no idea what he can wear without looking like a sissy lol, do boys have top knots and what sort of stuff can they wear? if anyone has photo's of their boys dressed up i;d love to see them so i can get some idea on what to do.

now i know i'm getting a boy i'm actually really excited and don't care that he's not a girl, i have to call the breeder back tomorrow to let her know i want one, i spoke to her husband today and he said there's definately a few left, probably three or four.....sorry lol, i'm really excited if you can't tell









when i know for sure that its organised i'll have to start a thread for name ideas, he's going to be so cute!

























felicity


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I have Pacino and he is all boy!! LOL
He has tank tops, a jersey, PJ's, sweatshirts, (even a football one for football season with Daddy and skin brother!!) coats, sweaters, guinea tees, jogging outfit, polo shirts, a swimming vest...heck, he even has a smoking jacket!!! 

My point is, OK, they aren't little cutsie dresses (*I* still want a female also...LOL) but the boys are just as much fun. And he LOVES his clothes. I don't dress him every day but that's up to each person.

Some of his clothes are shown in his siggy....The only thing I don't do is put the topknots in his hair as hubby has drawn the line on that one...hehehe. I don't like them on a boy but that is just me, there are planty of people on here that put the topknots and the bows in their boys and they look absolutely adorable...it is just a matter of preference.

Congratulations on your new son and dress up!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay!! You're one step closer to getting your little fluff butt!









Ummmmm, I hate to say it, but .... ummmmm it probably wont stop with your little boy .... about 6 months after I got Harley I started thinking about adding to our little 'family' ... his sister will be with us at the end of August! LOL Harley is 2 & a bit, so even though you missed out on a little girl this time ... don't write it off completely! LOL

Of COURSE boys can wear clothes! ... Harley has HEAPS of clothes! LOL

Just a small example .............


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thankyou,

that's what i thougt, i figured i'd get some jumpers and shirts to put him in and maybe some shades lol, i'll probably go for a puppy cut with him or semi long hair around the face with a top knot and short hair on his body, i'm so excited lol, feels like Christmas











> Congratulations on your new son[/B]


That's why i love you guys so much, everyone here totally understands, none of my friends would say that












felicity



Thankyou Harley's mum









those outfits are so cute! i may get another one day but i have two cats and an English pointer already and i know hubby would have a fit if i even mentioned getting another lol, but i'll see what happens.

it will be so nice to have another member in the family, my husband is a bouncer at night and works until 6am on the weekends, it gets lonely so the furbabies are all i have, he also works all day during the week so they keep me company.

i just know the time is going to go so slow until my boy is ready....sigh


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> i just know the time is going to go so slow until my boy is ready....sigh[/B]



LOL - I'll be waiting with you .. sigh .... my little girl wont be coming home until the end of August ... do you have a date yet for your little guy?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, you'll love having a boy. If you want to see how cute they can look, view some of Toby's Mom's posts. A few links are below. The first one is full of great outfits. Enjoy dressing your boy!!!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=8492&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=13179&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=13216&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=10012&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=8938&hl=


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I dress Toby up all the time. He loves wearing his little hoodies and his shirts! It's harder to find stuff for him around here, but Daisy has tons of clothes!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations







,I'm happy for you.Little boy Malts are great.My Boo has a few little shirts & a sweater & 2 light weight coats.He doesn't mind wearing them as long they are comfortable & well fitting.I keep him in a 1 inch modified puppycut now,with long tail,ears & a visor cut with topknot.Mostly I use tiny baby sized ponytail holders for his topknot,& rarely use bows,althought the groomer puts bows on when he gets groomed.I think he looks cute & boyish,but he still gets called a "she" constantly.Mostly I like to have him in matching harness/leash & topknot ponytail holder.He has red,blue,purple & black.I happen to like little boys with topknots,they're not just for the girls.
[attachment=10521:attachment]


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks guys,

the outfits toby is in are adorable, i'm checking the links out now







, the top knot actually looks good on a boy too but i'm not fussed either way so i'll see what happens









i especially love blue and yellow for boys, i'll have to see what i can find but it will be a while yet i think, he will be too young for a while










thanks again


felicity


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats Felicity







you will love having a malt, boy or girl!

I dont dress the boys up much simply because i like to keep the hair a little longer & this does cause terrible matting with them. I do however like them to wear a little unicorn top knot with a little band in it, not bows. My hubby would never take them a walk with a bow in their hair.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Isn't that little Toby a little stud muffin!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster has as many clothes as Sweetpea everytime I get her a dress I get him a harness vest or a shirt. www.chloebella.com has a good selection. Also Buster is more cuddly and licks alot more then Sweetpea.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

There are lots of clothes a boy can wear







I must admit there are lots of girl stuff but the boys aren't left out. I do put my boys in top knots too and I use boy colors like blue, black or bows with "boy" ornaments - sports stuff etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love little boy malts in clothes and topknots! I'm so glad K&C's mom posted pictures of Toby! He's our poster boy for how cute a boy Maltese can look! 

One of my favorite places to get clothes is http://barkindogclothes.com/. Rena has adorable tee shirts for the little boys. Her prices are very reasonable and she offers free shipping. She also gives a 10% discount to SM members so be sure to ask.

I sell a lot of boy bows. I don't think a boy looks girlie in a topknot at all!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I noticed Target has some cute manly dog t-shirts. They look like vintage t-shirts.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratulations! I had originally wanted a girl too, but when I went to the breeder's house she only had boys left, and you know the rest! He's my sweet little cuddle muffin and I wouldn't trade him for the world! I know you'll love yours too! Anyway, I do keep Perri in a topknot and he wears mostly blue bows, as well as red, and different colors of green. So, finding pretty blue bows is no problem but the clothing is another story. In the midst of all the hot pink dresses, there aren't nearly as many options for the boys, but they are out there, you just have to look a lot harder to find the cute stuff. I'd never put him in something hyper masculine such as leather or camo, it's just not him; but little blue shirts that say "Spoiled" or "Prince" on them are really cute. There's a Juicy one I want to get that's blue and says "Love Me Love My Dog" in little rhinstones. So, start looking and putting the cute ones in favorites for later! 
P.S. Please post some pics when you get them!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Boys are so good. I'm sure girls are too but I never had one. Sparkey is such a good boy. I buy him Hat's, T-Shirts, sun glasses, shoes, bandannas, ...you can have so much fun with them. 
You can look at Sparkey's album if you like. 
Toby is one of the coolest boys here


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Boys wear topknots.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks guys!

i did want a girl for a while but i changed my mind when i spoke to this breeders husband he said, we only have boys left but they are adorable, he said they were playful and were running amok around the house, i could just imagine them all romping around the house and decided that i'd love to have a boy, they just sounded too cute and i decided that i could always find some cute pastel blue's and lemons to put him in, now i just have to wait until 5 to call her, that will be hard lol but she was at a show and won't be back until late today.

thanks for the links too, i might add try to find a few things i like now and save them for when the time comes.

is it always this hard waiting for a malt pup?









also, sorry i took so long to reply, i had to go to bed lol, i sometimes stay logged in when i go to sleep.

oh, and all your boys are adorable too, i love some of their cuts, i'm going to have to leanr to do that myself










felicity


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> . . . .
> 
> Also, Toby does wear some girly clothes. I really don't care. Most people think he is a she anyway.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you on this.... you said so well, what I had been thinking!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

okay...i can see where a lot of my money is doing to be spent soon lol, there are some adorable shirts, especially on the barkingdogclothes site, i found an adorable baby blue shirt with little wings on the back and one that says "i'm so happy i could pee" lol.....hmmm, can anyone say shopping spree?

my husband is just going to die









the other site, chloe sothing? wouldn't open for me....not sure why.


felicity


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

oh no, i found the coolest doggy shirt ever, i think iv'e mentioned before that my husband Jeff is a bouncer at the club on weekends...well, i found a shirt that says "security" now they can match...not sure what Jeff will think about that lol


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ask and u shal receive!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, the oh so handsome Parker!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

now those are funny......in a great way.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

awwww, i love parkers sailor outfit, and the shirt in the second last photo looks awesome, he's so adorable!




thanks for the link to sparkey's album, i love sparkey, he has the cutest face, makes me want to cuddle him


















felicity


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> okay...i can see where a lot of my money is doing to be spent soon lol, there are some adorable shirts, especially on the barkingdogclothes site, i found an adorable baby blue shirt with little wings on the back and one that says "i'm so happy i could pee" lol.....hmmm, can anyone say shopping spree?
> 
> my husband is just going to die
> 
> ...


 Fixed the link-I misspelled the name.







Jodi is on this site she is the owner.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I love some of the fabrics that Robin from Spoiled Yorkies has. Let me see if I can get a couple of individual item links up for you....

Sports Theme Shirt

Sleepy Bears

Camoflage Shirt

Firemen Shirt

Flames Shirt

Guitars Shirt - My Favorite!

She also has one with Nuts&Bolts on it, and another with the Superman Eblems on it. She does really nice work and is a great person to do business with. I'm not affiliated just a good customer - lol.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> I love some of the fabrics that Robin from Spoiled Yorkies has. Let me see if I can get a couple of individual item links up for you....
> 
> Sports Theme Shirt
> 
> ...



Thanks










she has some really great stuff, i especially love the angel wings harness and leash set...because my boy will be a little angel of course









there is actually a lot more for boys than i first thought, i'm so looking forward to meeting him, it will be hard having to leave him there for another five weeks but i'll be taking photo's to look at while i wait.


thanks again



felicity


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> thanks for the link to sparkey's album, i love sparkey, he has the cutest face, makes me want to cuddle him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks. Parker is Sparkey's inspiration







as you can see in some of Sparkey's pictures he was trying real hard to look like Parker


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so glad I have my little boy...they truly are a bit more in love with you than the girls. 

As for the clothing....I will tell you what Teddy loves....he loves loves loves his denium jacket....it is too cute because he knows he looks cool in it and he carries himself like he is so hot....makes me smile just thinking about him in it..

he also loves his onsies....he wears them all the time in the winter to go to bed...he also loves the polo shirts.

I think that the boys have so many cute things actually....I know they don't do dresses...but I never had a human little boy so this is fun for me. 

Have fun


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

WOW! it took me forever to finish reading this topic!! just because would get loooooost looking at those websites... these clothes are sooooo cute!!!

the funny thing is that I can't never find anything on stores (I need to check trget though) I don't like to buy online. I do, but if I can avoid it, I do.

But anyways... this week I got mac some clothes online!!!! I fell in love with this polo shirt with a vest!! SOOOO HANDSOME!
I didn't get them yet, but I CAN'T WAIT!!

I loved the clothes on petsedge.com. but because of the fee I'll wait till I have a bigger list of things. I saw this cowboy costume.... so cute. I have to get mac one of those!!!









OH... and... I can't forget to say...

your boys look awsome with those clothes!!!! soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i have to tell you this...
today I went out and bought mac his very first t-shirt. actually I bought two and I have more coming on the mail LOL

anyways... so I got home and wanted to try it on him. 
I got this black t-shirt... so I put it on him... and... mac is 3 lbs. he looks bigger than he actually is because of the fluffy hair... but the t-shirt was fitted.... and he looked smaller on the chest... with a BIG BUTT!! 
he looked sooooo funny..... I didn't have my camera with me, but I'll take a picture to show you!!

so cute my big butt puppy!!!
=)


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i agree, they all look so handsome in their clothes









i found a little brown jacket with wool trim around the hood and sleeves, it has a little teddy on the back too and is soooooo adorable, i'll have to wait for a while though, i'm waiting on the money to come through for a few portraits....business has really been picking up lately


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

The first choice is always to get a female dog, I am not sure why but thats the way it seems. After getting my Vinny, I am sold, I would love another male, there is nothing comparable to the love and adoration they show, and the girls have shown you dressing them up is fun and Vinny always has a topknot. They are so fun to dress-up, Lily's wardrobe is starting to build, don't forget Ebay for shopping too.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks









i was actually surprised at all the ways a boy can be dressed, i am happy to be getting a boy now and wouldn't change it for anything, he's my little bear









i hadn't thought of ebay but i bet they have some great stuff, i'll check it out, thanks











felicity


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Felicity

I've purchased from an Aussie ebay store before - then I kicked myself!! because then I saw the item I got on the Pet Edge site at a way, way, way cheaper price! But hey, you live & learn! So if you do see stuff you like & you think you could manage a decent order - check Pet Edge first! LOL


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=234535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah... pet edge has a fee right??
So in the end it's better if we get a big order... I'm trying to convince some friends to buy together!!! =P
I don't remember does pet edge have CC products or we can find those only at the CC website???

thanks


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

yeah... pet edge has a fee right??
So in the end it's better if we get a big order... I'm trying to convince some friends to buy together!!! =P
I don't remember does pet edge have CC products or we can find those only at the CC website???

thanks
[/QUOTE]


Yep, Pet Edge has a minimum order so ordering together is a great idea ... only I'm on the other side of this planet, so I can't help you there! LOL

I don't recall seeing CC products on Pet Edge - they might, but I haven't seen them/looked there for them... I ordered mine direct from the CC website.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> well, after a lot of searching i have lucked out on a female malt, one breeder called me back and said she had a female pup, she then went on to say it was a shitzu which is not what i was on her waiting list for, not long before i called her i heard of a breeder who has pups, she had four boys left and i have decided that i'm going to get a boy instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's not forget our fellow SM member Jodi who makes boys clothes as well









http://chloebella.vstore.ca/index.php/cNam...es-for-the-boys

I have already purchased 4 items from Jodi for Chulita and she does an excellent job.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Let's not forget our fellow SM member Jodi who makes boys clothes as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ow!!! i didn't know that!!!I'm definitely gonna check her clothes...
I just got back from target!!! OMG!!! 
I had no idea they had such nice things... 
I bought Mac's new bed yesterday at petsmart just to find out today that at target they have cuter ones!! And CHEAPER!!! ... oh well...

but I went crazy again... I got him a denin jacket







fishing vest with matching hat







polo striped shirt







and a bandana!!!
Mac is sleeping on my bed (we had a little playdate at the beach. he played so hard!!! ) 
but when he wakes up I'm gonna try everything on him!!!!

you know... I keep telling mac to stop making mommy spend money... but he can't help himself!!








But i HAVE to be done!!! hihi No more shopping for mac... at least this month!!! LOL


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

here I am again...
se how excited I am about this topic and about dressing up little boys??
I can't stop coming back!!!
I took some pictures of mac! I'll tell you... it was hard. He didn't mind putting the clothes on but he definitely doesn't like to take pictures!!

but he looks sooo cute














































I can't even say which one is my favorite!!!
=)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, I just saw Parker's collage of pics! Jaimie you know I love his sailor pic
but that Mickey Mouse pic is a riot! I hadn't seen that one before! I have a pic
of my little Trinket (yorkie) in her mouse outfit.
Parker is such a good sport!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Boys are super fun to dress up. Bentley has just as many clothes and bows as his sister Lily and his big sis Gidget. He is the wallpaper in hubby's phone in his blue sports jersey.

[attachment=10795:attachment]
[attachment=10796:attachment]
[attachment=10797:attachment]
[attachment=10798:attachment]
[attachment=10799:attachment]
So don't worry you can have just as much fun with the boys. He only has bows in in the pictures that were taken just for pictures sake. He and Lily still like to eat hair bows. hee hee hee.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

awww, their adorable, thanks for posting more pics.

i found the cutest boy shirts ever but i can't afford them right now...just waiting on some portrait money to come through and hubby won't pay for it lol

https://www.cordilia.com/catalog/product_in...1af1284ef38a2d3

https://www.cordilia.com/catalog/product_in...1af1284ef38a2d3

i have them on my list though lol, with a lot of other stuff, i also want that white on white shampoo but i don't think that's good for a puppy, i'm buying angels glow in the next week too, also, what age do you need to start trimming there coat? i have no idea whaen it starts to get long.

felicity


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Awww... so white on white is not good for puppies?!?
till what age???
Mac had a little too much fun with a lipstick... I lost it so long ago and guess what?? he found it!!!
I washed ans washed it but his beard is still red! 

And those clothes are sooo cute!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

You don't need to use a whitening shampoo each time. really no more than once a month probably. You may want to wait on angel eyes too. They shouldn't have it til they are done teething I think, and he may not stain at all anyway. wash everyday with a rinseless shampoo and keep it free of eye boogies and you may not have to worry about staining. I don't.
Aimee


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='felicity' date='Aug 6 2006, 11:59 PM' post='235465']
> awww, their adorable, thanks for posting more pics.
> 
> i'm buying angels glow in the next week too, also, what age do you need to start trimming there coat? i have no idea whaen it starts to get long.
> ...



Felicity...You might want to wait on buying the Angels Glow until you need it
because it expires. Trimming your puppy is up to you, but I wouldn't think you'd
need to do that for quite a while except aroind the eye area. I guess it depends
on what look you like. Puppies look cute with their long fluffy coats.







Also
you might consider puppy shampoo to start out with or even baby shampoo. I still
use it a lot.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> Felicity...You might want to wait on buying the Angels Glow until you need it
> because it expires. Trimming your puppy is up to you, but I wouldn't think you'd
> need to do that for quite a while except aroind the eye area. I guess it depends
> on what look you like. Puppies look cute with their long fluffy coats.
> ...



Thanks









i didn't know it expired, do you know how long it usually lasts? i won't buy it right away, i think i'll wait a little while.

i think puppies look cute fluffy and long, i won't be trimming him when he's young but what age do you need to start? and do you need to trim the hair near their eye's when they are puppies?

also, i have been looking at puppy shampoo's and i'm so lost, there's heaps of them, can anyone reccomend a few good one's?


thanks


felicity


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> You don't need to use a whitening shampoo each time. really no more than once a month probably. You may want to wait on angel eyes too. They shouldn't have it til they are done teething I think, and he may not stain at all anyway. wash everyday with a rinseless shampoo and keep it free of eye boogies and you may not have to worry about staining. I don't.
> Aimee[/B]



I wash mac's face eveyrday with tearless puppy shampoo and I also use a conditioner because the stain cleaner I used really dried his hair. 
but he still has a lot of stains. Lot's and lots!! very dark!!! =( 
the vet said he probably has clogged tear ducts + teething so for now we can't do much. but I wish I could get rid of at leat a little of the stains!


I sent and email to CC and they said it's not good for puppies. Only the conditioner. I'll may get that since mac really needs a good one!!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

My baby boy has his own website wear he shows fashion pups the latest and kewlest boy duds! 

Dusty's Barks


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> Yay!! You're one step closer to getting your little fluff butt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did u get the sailor suit?? I've been looking for one to get for eddie, they're adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Being the enabler that I am, I'm glad to help out!

http://www.handsnpaws.com/product/DGNAPPSB091404

Puppia also carries an adorable sailor shirt:


[attachment=23905:attachment]


Here are Archie and Abbey modelling theirs!


[attachment=23906:attachment]

I have to order more ballon dresses from them so if you want that one let me know. I can get it for you for 20% off retail or $27 plus "real" shipping, $3.

Little Dawg Duds also has a cute one:

http://lildawgsduds.wahmweb.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=74


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I love my little guy Diego. I always wanted a female, it was just set in my mind, but I adore Diego. I wish someone had told me years ago that maltese were such sweet little babies! He is always happy and when I watch him play it seems like he is just so happy to be alive and it is contagious - he always makes me laugh and smile. Our entire family just loves him to pieces and when his fur sister Issy comes to visit it is twice the fun. I have never seen 2 puppies play so hard in my life! It is really neat watching them grow up and getting together to play, because they have such different personalities and they even look different. I really think you will be very happy with your new baby boy. 

The only problem that I have with Diego is that he makes me want another maltese.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

this is one of my all time favorites for a little boy though I love it on a girl too... many od the items on thse sites are pretty pricy but they are sooo cute! 

http://felinefantasies.com/pro222428.html

Love this harness vest for a little boy too...

https://www.emmarosedesign.com/dog_clothes/...at=3&page=2

https://www.emmarosedesign.com/dog_clothes/...at=3&page=1


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> where did u get the sailor suit?? I've been looking for one to get for eddie, they're adorable![/B]


Claudia, I got Harley's sailor shirt from Angela at Wagging Tails last winter - check with her to see if she still has any stock, otherwise, I know she is carrying a new range this season, so she might have something else


----------

